

What Can't be Solved with Money? - fezzl
http://blog.asmartbear.com/

======
gvb
Tip for fezzi: The link is to the blog main page, which breaks HN's duplicate
detection. It is better to link directly to the blog entry itself
<http://blog.asmartbear.com/startup-money.html> so us lazy readers don't have
to click twice.

